# تعليم اللغة الألمانية



## رغدالسيد (19 مايو 2012)

*تعليم اللغة الألمانية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً بكم أخوانى أعضاء وزوار المنتدى اليوم أولى موضوعاتى بالمنتدى

————————————————————

تعليم اللغة الألمانية

نتحدث اليوم عن تعليم الالمانية وذلك لعدة اسباب نتيجة لما نمر به من تقدم تكنولوجى فى شتى المجالاات

الجدير بالذكر ان هذا اللغة فى الأصل لغة علم ولا يمكن لاى دارس باى مجال سواء كان مجالى علم او ادب او فنون ان يستغنى عن هذه اللغة الرائعة والتى كتب بها اروع

العلوم والابحاث والكتب لاكثر العلماء عبقرية وعطاء تفقد اللغة الألمانية بوصفها لغة علم بعض صلاحياتها، حيث ضاعت هيبتها خاصة في مجالات العلوم الطبيعية وعلوم الهندسة.

وحتى لا تصبح اللغة الألمانية بلا أهمية على المستوى الدولي فقد تكونت حركة مناهضة لهيمنة اللغة الإنجليزية. يندرج بينها معهد جوته.
وتعاوناً مع هذا المعهد قام بعض مطورى الويب وخبراء اللغة الألمانية بتقديم نموذج رائع ذو مستوى عالىِ

قاموا بتقديم موقع جيد لتعليم الألمانية يهتم بوصف كيانها وتقديم محتوى جيد ومفيد لدارسى هذه اللغة

حيث ينفرد هذا الموقع بميزات عديدة يمكن لاى دارس وان كان مبتدىء فى تعلم اللغات ان يكتسب مهارات اللغة من البداية وحتى الاحتراف وذلك
من أجل توحيد الجهود وجمع كل المبادرات الفردية، والمشروعات المتناثرة في العالم. بهذا نحقق صورة واضحة ونسهم في إيجاد تأثير مشترك أكبر


واخيراً أقدم لكم مميزات الموقع

تعليم اللغة الألمانية

مميزات هذا النموذج الرائع الذى قدموه لنا مطورى الويب وخبراء اللغة
________________________________________

يمكنك هذا الموقع من

تعلم واحتراف أساسيات اللغة الألمانية

تعلم واحتراف المحادثة باللغة الألمانية

تعليم واحتراف في مسار التدقيق النحوي الألمانية

تعلم واحتراف العالمي للكتاب عبارة الألمانية

تعلم واحتراف المفردات الألمانية

تعلم قواعد اللغة الألمانية بدرجة عالية من الأحتراف والكفاءة

يقدم الموقع طريقة سهلة لتعليم الألمانية للمبتدئ والمتوسط والمحترف

يقدم أفضل الطرق العالمية لفهم ثقافة الألمانيون

نماذج من المواقف باللغة الألمانية وذلك لسهولة الأستيعاب

وأخيراً يقدم لكم مجموعة من الآختبارات والتى تقدم فى أفضل المعاهد العالمية لدراسة اللغات

اليوم بدون دفع مجاناً يمكنكم الآشتراك بالموقع والحصول على المعرفة اللازمة باللغة الألمانية من البداية وحتى الأحتراف

الأن الموقع بين يديكم لتقييمه تفضلوا مع فائق احترامى ؛؛؛؛؛



German Courses
______________________

برجاء التعليق بعد قراءة الموضوع ان اعجبكم الموقع لا تنسوا الدعاء لى ولوالدى​*


----------

